# Wable - SSD Cloud, Snapshot, Resize, Clone, Dallas, NYC, Seattle



## gordonrp (Jun 11, 2015)

*VPSBoard Members can take advantage of our Wable powerboost!*

Get 2 additional CPUs/VPS, 4GB additional RAM, and 30GB additional SSD storage by clicking here https://wable.com/?powerboost=1/camp-vpsboard (only works on Bundle #3 or higher). Click it while you can, promo will end soon. (To use the promo, sign up at wable, choose bundle 3 or higher, pay for your bundle, then come back here and click the powerboost link, you will see your resources increase).

*https://wable.com/?powerboost=1/camp-vpsboard  <<< Sign up here. *

Here is an example, of the resources you will get with bundle #3 plus the free powerboost;


1-3 VPS (upgraded to 1-5 VPS with powerboost)
3 CPUs (upgraded to 5 CPUs with powerboost)
2GB RAM (upgraded to 6GB with powerboost)
50GB RAID SSD (upgraded to 80GB with powerboost)
deploy in Dallas, Seattle, or NYC, use all locations, one location, whatever you want!
Cost $8/month

https://wable.com/?powerboost=1/camp-vpsboard  <<< Sign up here.

Wable offers;


Three city deployment, Dallas, Seattle, NYC
Owned hardware
SSAE 16 datacenters
140gig network
2-20gig per node
Redundant pure SSD storage
Snapshots/cloning
live resizing (up or down)
resource bundles, spin up many or just one VPS with your resources
the peace of mind of being operated by Incero, which has been in business since 2008
VZ infrastructure with reboot-less kernel updates, many nodes with over 1 year uptime!
We have many resource bundles (plans) which you can view here;

https://wable.com/upgrade/camp-vpsboard 

https://wable.com/?powerboost=1/camp-vpsboard  <<< Sign up here.

Our datacenter locations are detailed on our Incero site links;


Dallas  http://www.incero.com/dallas-data-center

Seattle  http://www.incero.com/seattle-data-center
NYC  http://www.incero.com/new-york-data-center
e: [email protected] with any questions, or use the live chat on our site. 

Thanks for looking!

Below is an overview of our snapshot functionality!

*Manual Snapshot Button*
On the server control panel you will see a new disk icon which you may click to create a snapshot (backup) of your server.



*Snapshot Control Panel*
The snapshot control panel lists all of your snapshots, whether they were automatically or manually created, their size, and action buttons for each one. 



*Restore Button*
The lightning bolt icon allows you to restore the snapshot to the original server (overwriting the current content), you might use this to recover accidentally deleted data.



*Deploy New Server From Snapshot (Clone from Snapshot) Button*

The plus icon allows you to deploy an existing snapshot/backup to a new server, this is often referred to as cloning. You can deploy the new server in any of our locations, which is helpful if you want to create a server, configure it, and then replicate it to other cities (just take a snapshot when you're done configuring it, then deploy that snapshot as many times as you wish).


----------

